# Cpt 78588



## mmagness (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently started working at a Internal Medicine practice and we have ran into a question that I think I know the answer to but I wanted clarification.  When we bill the 78588 does that include the venti-scan IV?  I personally think that it is included in the 78588 but I just wanted to clarify.

Any help would be greatly appreciated..


Thanks,

MollyM


----------



## mmail (May 2, 2010)

That;s right, you only use 78588 for vent and perfusion scan
Do not forget coding the pyrolite or pyrophosphate material
and the ventilation kit


----------

